# Commentary on Chronicles?



## JohnStevenson (Jan 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good commentary on1st & 2nd Chronicles?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 19, 2008)

The best commentaries on Chronicles are by Richard Pratt (Mentor commentaries), and Andrew Hill (NIVAC series). For more technical studies, I would recommend Klein, Knoppers and Dirksen on 1 Chronicles, and Dillard on 2 Chronicles.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 19, 2008)

Andrew Stewart has two volumes in the Welwyn series published by Evangelical Press.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the info. I've been leading a Bible study through 1 Chronicles.  We just got to David in chapter 2 last week....we started in December of 2006. That is either very commendable, or I need help.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 20, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Richard Pratt (Mentor commentaries)



Why?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Pratt (Mentor commentaries)
> ...



I had the Richard Pratt volume, but I did not think it was very good whenever I referred to it; hence, it has been sold.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have recently purchased 1-2 Chronicles by Steven L. McKenzie


----------



## AV1611 (May 3, 2008)

I have been enjoying Amazon.com: 1 Chronicles: An Introduction and Commentary (The Tyndale Old Testament Commentaries): Martin J. Selman: Books


----------

